# Hunter Catapults Ergo II



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Got a package in the mail today from Fish in the UK it contained a Ergo II, some time ago I got a Hunter from Fish and I like it quite a bit, but I have to say the feel of the Ergo is great and gives you a very stable grip. In all honesty if given the choice I would have to pick the Ergo over the Hunter. 
Fit and finish are great but this is not a flashy piece it's a hunters slingshot, nothing there that's not needed, it'll fit in your pocket easily, or take up little room in your kit. It came set up with double Theraband but do to my bad arm I will probably switch it to a single band for target shooting since I'm not a hunter and pizza boxes aren't that hard to kill. Snowing again today so no chance to shoot it but as soon as the weather clears I'll give it a go. All in all I think I got a winner here, Thanks Fish.


http://www.youtube.c...h?v=sjtOQgKMnkA


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice slingshot


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

they are great shooters indeed.. very comfortable.. i was shooting mine today.. i love it..


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> they are great shooters indeed.. very comfortable.. i was shooting mine today.. i love it..


Ergo II is compact and comfort! good one!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


>


Why you poking me with that stick?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I switched it over to single layer of theraband to save my shoulder and it's really quite nice as a target shooter. As with the hunter it takes me a while to acclimate to the size since I'm used to using much larger frames but overall I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

erlkonig ergo is a copy. thought id stir things with me little stick. not being nasty, just messin about like.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Ahh... didn't look that close just figure it was one of fish's elite range or what.ever he calls them.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

a


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Now don't do that NSR, what fun would that be?


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> erlkonig ergo is a copy. thought id stir things with me little stick. not being nasty, just messin about like.


This is a real for home , the copy is for woods.


----------

